# Olympic weights query



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi,

I am planning to buy some Olympic weights next week, however is there a difference in quality between brands or are they all made to the same standard?

cheers


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

its same with anything , more you spend better the quality (if you know what your looking for) .

you`ll be fine with ivanko weights .


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

ewen said:


> its same with anything , more you spend better the quality (if you know what your looking for) .
> 
> you`ll be fine with ivanko weights .


and skint... :lol:


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I think they cheaper ones will likely be less accurate like the 20kg plate might be just 18-19kg. Always 2nd hand ones on ebay/gumtree.


----------



## SpeciJr (Sep 18, 2011)

They will all be made to pretty much the same standard as in weight but not the same quality. I have bodymax rubber coated, they have taken some abuse and are still in excellent condition.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I recently invested in a Bodymax rubber coated set, and after 3 years of training with a standard set, it's like switching from driving a clapped-out old banger to a Rolls Royce. I paid a bit extra for the radial plates, which are much easier to handle.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

ewen said:


> you`ll be fine with ivanko weights .


I have an Ivanko dumbell set.

Elieko would be what I would advise since they're calibrated. 

http://www.savagestrength.co.uk/eleiko-international-190kg-training-barbell-set-black-rubber-discs.html?gclid=CK-wsITVxroCFU_HtAodrm4Aig

If you're wondering if there is a difference, try them and find out. :lol:

Seriously, although that most of the affordable are as much as 20% out of weight, you can imagine that this isn't good at all. I recall using one gym and could easily press 3 plates a side yet when I trained at Loughborough uni, I almost caved my chest in due to both the weights being quite a bit heavier and the bar didn't flex nowhere near as much as the previous gym bar did.

My home gym weights are heavier than the gym weights I used many years ago...by a fair amount.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Are ivanko the ones that show lbs instead of kg? Or do they do both?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Major Eyeswater said:


> I recently invested in a Bodymax rubber coated set, and after 3 years of training with a standard set, it's like switching from driving a clapped-out old banger to a Rolls Royce. I paid a bit extra for the radial plates, which are much easier to handle.


cranbrook lol you train at hillview or whatever its called ?


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

nothing like real iron but the rubber ones never wear out.......One gym I know has had rubber ones for easily 10 years and still look new. not sure of the brand


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Are ivanko the ones that show lbs instead of kg? Or do they do both?


Mine show in lb's but then I have some heavier pairs(not Ivanko) that go up to 55kg each.(110kg pair).


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

SpeciJr said:


> They will all be made to pretty much the same standard as in weight but not the same quality. I have bodymax rubber coated, they have taken some abuse and are still in excellent condition.


No they won't. Some plates will be bang on the weight yet some will be quite a way out.

Unless they are calibrated, you can't be sure unless you weigh them on some calibrated scales.

Like I said previously, I have seen some plates out by a massive amount.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

flecks said:


> nothing like real iron but the rubber ones never wear out.......One gym I know has had rubber ones for easily 10 years and still look new. not sure of the brand


Strength shop do some with a 10yr guarantee if I remember rightly.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Strength shop do some with a 10yr guarantee if I remember rightly.


yea...theyre never in stock much!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> yea...theyre never in stock much!


Is that because they always sell out and he doesn't order enough or because they are always sending out replacements? :confused1:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

probably due to demand, i did notice they would be sending more out mid november....im after a few hundred kgs in 25's myself


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

Just had a look at strength shop website , looks good but the prices look high! Maybe the prices went up I ve had my olmpic set for 8 years



BLUE(UK) said:


> Strength shop do some with a 10yr guarantee if I remember rightly.


----------



## Strength.inc (Jun 6, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> No they won't. Some plates will be bang on the weight yet some will be quite a way out.
> 
> Unless they are calibrated, you can't be sure unless you weigh them on some calibrated scales.
> 
> Like I said previously, I have seen some plates out by a massive amount.


Yep this the answer.

Your average cheap Argos weights probably dont weigh what they say.

Your cost a fortune Eleiko plates will be bang on.

As an example My Rolling thunder deadlift with my weights at home is 8kg less

than the weights at my gym.

Which one is correct, who knows!

If you always use the same weights it wont make any difference, just be prepared you may walk into a new gym one day and find your weaker (or stronger) than you thought.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

ewen said:


> cranbrook lol you train at hillview or whatever its called ?


No - not heard of that.

I've got a set-up in my garage. Power cage with a hi/lo pulley, Oly bar & some other bits.

Best thing of all is an old laptop with some speakers, and a load of 70's Prog rock on the playlist. Last time I was in a commercial gym, they were playing something called 'rap music', which I thought was bloody awful.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Major Eyeswater said:


> No - not heard of that.
> 
> I've got a set-up in my garage. Power cage with a hi/lo pulley, Oly bar & some other bits.
> 
> Best thing of all is an old laptop with some speakers, and a load of 70's Prog rock on the playlist. Last time I was in a commercial gym, they were playing something called 'rap music', which I thought was bloody awful.


ah ok its at the school though cant remember its name .

i used to work for pearsons landscapes in staplehurst ,


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

ewen said:


> ah ok its at the school though cant remember its name .


Ah - that's the Weald Sports Centre now. It's at the bottom of our road. I've trained there, but it's a fitness place.



> i used to work for pearsons landscapes in staplehurst ,


Small world - we used to live in Staplehurst


----------

